# Maumee



## gotchatoday

Has anybody been to the Maumee river for the walleye run? Is it still good? When does it usually start? And what setup do you use? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## roger23

you can go to Maumee Tackle and belive about 75% of the report from Gary we keep on him to keep it accurate .the best way is to watch the pictures of the catch.If you come here I would buy my license over the internet or another store like Meijers because the shop gets so busy the line will be out the door a the Ohio computer makes it slow to issue them

http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html


----------



## ID&C

Hasn't started yet got my license on Monday at maumee tackle,no wait I was only customer in the store. Went to Buttonwood fished for about a half hour no fish water was high,fast and also cold only about 35 degrees.i think the run will start in a couple weeks as soon as the temps warm up. I am working in the area and will be checking conditions daily and I will post reports. The set up is simple inline weight 2'-3' leader with floating jig head and twister tail hope this helps and good luck! Rich


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gotchatoday

Thanks Rich please post when you see the first walleye caught. LOL I will be there the minute the fish is reported.


----------



## ID&C

Will be hitting it every night possible on my way home from work and will post reports!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobcolenso

ID&C said:


> I am working in the area and will be checking conditions daily and I will post reports.





ID&C said:


> Will be hitting it every night possible on my way home from work and will post reports!


OK *OK *we heard you the first time!!!

Just teasing. I'm just jealous. I have an hour drive.


----------



## B1g daddy of 3

Tommorow will be 55 and raining the run should start tommorow.


----------



## Denko

Heard from a reliable source this morning that some fish are being caught, and there were about 6 guys fishing Buttonwood when I came over the bridge this morning. 

Dennis


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Let the combat fishing begin!!! The fish are in!!!


----------



## gletsfish

I laugh because when you said "combat fishing" it reminded me how I saw quite a heated exchang of words on the river last year. I've got my gear ready . Today too rainy though.


----------



## ID&C

Fished Buttonwood today no walleye snagged one sucker fished from 2-4 with about 15-20 others. Saw two other fish caught both let go don't know what they were.the river was high,fast and dirty should be good within the week as far as level lets hope the weather warms up! Thanks Rich


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

ID&C said:


> Fished Buttonwood today no walleye snagged one sucker fished from 2-4 with about 15-20 others. Saw two other fish caught both let go don't know what they were.the river was high,fast and dirty should be good within the week as far as level lets hope the weather warms up! Thanks Rich
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Anyone fishing Bluegrass?


----------



## jayzbird

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Anyone fishing Bluegrass?


No. River is raging right now. Normal level is 579 and it's at 584. So it's 5 foot over normal level. Only place people will be fishing is the normal high water spots like Orleans Park.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Thanks for the update. Hopefully that high water brings more fish up!


----------



## duckman2122

I will be down next Thursday through Saturday. First time ever going. Hope we do good. If anyone else is gonna be down shoot me a pm

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ID&C

Fished the tow path right in front of the parking lot across from the launch and Orleans. Stopped by Orleans and Buttonwood and talked to a few guys they had no fish said they saw a few being caught. The river keeps dropping and it is flowing good but the visibility is poor and the wind was brutal blowing out of the east making it hard to cast. I fished from 4:30 to 6 and I caught 1 a 20" male and he slammed my jig! I caught on a purple jig/fire tiger tail with a 3/4 oz inline I started with a 1/2 oz and could not feel bottom with the wind. I think it should be good by this coming weekend if the weather man is right. Hope this report helps. Rich









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Thanks for the report Rich! I'll be down Wednesday and Thursday. Hopefully she don't drop to low, I want to take the boat and not my waders...


----------



## tom holland

Nice job hoping to be down this weekend


----------



## duckman2122

Fished thursday, friday and Saturday at blue grass island. Caught 6 total, here is what worked. Had to use an oz to get down to em
















Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ID&C

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Thanks for the report Rich! I'll be down Wednesday and Thursday. Hopefully she don't drop to low, I want to take the boat and not my waders...


Saw a couple of boats today it is only dropping a couple of inches a day according the river report on maumee tackles website plus snow and rain the next couple of days should help. How big of a boat do you have I have never took my boat and was wondering if a 16' with a 40 horse would be good?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

